# avet sx vs. 525 mag vs. tld15



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

well i already own a tld 15 and have it on a trolling combo but i want a med. (17-20lb) surf rod i will proably put it on a 12' ugly stic or a outerbanx outfitters(boat ers world)
and would be using it off of the piers and sandbridge surf 
any advice?
thanx
josh


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Do your self a huge favor and buy the 525 mag! The Avet is for dropping straight down from a pier or boat. The tld is a nice reel that has it's place. The 525 mag is one of the best casting reels of all time. I've been fishing (mostly casting) for over 50 years and have more than 40 reels. I plan to buy another Penn 525 mag.


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

There is now a Super 525mag out has more magnets and different bearings. No thrown one


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Where did you see the Super*

525 Mag?


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

Blackbeard was talking about it on his site http://neilmackellow.sea-angler.org/. Sorry it took so long to reply, went North for Thanksgiving.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Tend to disagree about the Avet SX....a beautiful casting reel.Holds ton of line(17 lbs Suffix)....small,lite and a leverdrag.
line cap:	20/220* 16/375* 12/450* 

I would suggest magging the reel and puting some red rocket fuel in it,ta slow her down.

Fighting a fish is as simple as pushing the lever to half-strike....to put a lil drag on the feesh,and to full strike(which I think I might have used a handful of times,to wear the fish down).The reel has a real smooth drag system...and you can abuse that thing!


Hang...wadda you think...you casted her the other morning 

worth every bit $150....

BTW..got a 525Mag...it is a close second.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Hey AL*

you sober enought to answer a question?  

On your Penn 525 Mag's does the slide that controls the mag on the left plate, does it stay in place when selecting anything from FAST to #4?

Mine it doesn't seen to click in place.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Orest said:


> you sober enought to answer a question?
> 
> On your Penn 525 Mag's does the slide that controls the mag on the left plate, does it stay in place when selecting anything from FAST to #4?
> 
> Mine it doesn't seen to click in place.


gotta stay sober @ work  

I have found that the slider sometimes will slide when you de-activate the clicker.Usually if you wear a watch,the watch will snag the slider.
But the mag slide should not move by itself...ya might neeed to check it out


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

i heard u can beef up them springs too buddy...


yea al, i like them reels, thinkin a gettin one in a pretty blue....lol yeah they're nice...


IM GETTING A NEW CUSTOM CAUSE OF YOU, and being that it syour fault, i want you to pay half... or get me drunk so i dont think about it


neil


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

hanguknamja said:


> i heard u can beef up them springs too buddy...
> 
> 
> yea al, i like them reels, thinkin a gettin one in a pretty blue....lol yeah they're nice...
> ...


the drunk part's easy,paying half.....ya might have ta bust out the stronger stuff...you going w/ my guy?


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

how much would it cost to mag it and were can it be done at
hatterous jack?
tw's?
red drum?
thanx


----------

